# Digging tips in Michigan?



## Jeranimo (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, so I got the most on what to dig with, but finding areas? I live in western Michigan, and to the best of my knowledge we dont really have an old towns around this area, and our rivers in western Michigan are pretty cleaned out, I don't recall ever finding anything from walking along them when I was younger. (Mind you I am a youg-in. Only 22, but fascinated with history) I am new to this, as I found some small dump sites on my property, which got me interested last week. Sorry for blabbering on. I tend to do that a lot. Was wondering if anyone out there is from or around Michigan that might have tips on other places to dig?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 16, 2009)

You're in the lower peninsula, I'm guessing (Anyone from the UP would probably say so).. can't help you out unless you're in the UP - have a friend up there now & they seem to have hit a dump in Calumet during some construction.  He's not a digger - I am so trying to talk him into it since he needs the money and the bottles are free! Arghhh! I so want to slap him upside the head sometimes![]


----------



## Jeranimo (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope I am a troll, live under the bridge. I know how them uppers can be, I had a friend who was raised in the U.P. and she was extremely stubborn when you gave her advice, she would ask for it, but never heed it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Jeranimo
> 
> Nope I am a troll, live under the bridge. I know how them uppers can be, I had a friend who was raised in the U.P. and she was extremely stubborn when you gave her advice,Â she would ask for it, but never heed it.


 
 I guess it's genetic! He grew up in PA, but his mom's a Yooper. He cries the money tears and I tell him how to make some for free and, instead of going out & collecting free stuff, he's sending me pictures of the sun setting over Lake Superior! There's probably a bonanza in insulators up there, sea glass, etc... not to mention the dump he told me about!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Lindsay,

 There are some pretty old major towns in West Michigan; Grand Rapids, Kalamazoo, Wyoming, Portage, Holland, etc. Access the Sanborn maps for those towns. Read area history. Talk to old-uns. Research like crazy. Study old maps and photographs. Had to have been many lumber camps in the area... Upjohn made a lot of medecine in GR. I'd revist those creeks of your youth and really study them, now yer looking for glass and stoneware.

 There's a bottle show coming right up: SEPTEMBER 19 - MUSKEGON, MICHIGAN
 The West Michigan Antique Bottle Club 9th Annual Summer Show & Sale, (9:30 AM to 1:30 PM) at the Jones Auditorium, 2300 Henry St., Muskegon, MI 49441. Info: Elmer Ogg, ph: (231) 798-7335, email: elogg@comcast.net or Steve DeBoode, ph: (616) 667-0214, email: thebottleguy@ comcast.net It would be a great opportunity to go fondle some glass, check out the club. Engage in some bottle blabber with a bunch of folks.

 http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/clt/1374731233.html

 Keep your eyes open, learn all you can and have BIG fun.


----------



## Jeranimo (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats awesome as I live in Muskegon. I also know exactly where it will be since that was where my cousin's wedding reception was at. I will have to check into it. Thanks! []


----------



## corrybottles (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Lindsay, Here's a site you may want to check out that was posted not to long ago. It may give you a couple of places to check out. http://www.*ghost*towns.com/


----------

